# Has anyone ever been prescribed Paregoric



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

I asked my doctor if there was anything I could take that would just stop up my bowels so I could actually travel in a car and live my life and she prescribed Paregoric. She has prescribed about everything else and nothing seems to override the diarrhea and urgency which makes me extremely anxious. Has anyone ever tried this? I have only taken two doses, but it does seem to calm things down.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It used to be a fairly common treatment for diarrhea.Not many people get prescribed this anymore, but it has been used as an anti-diarrheal for quite several decades.


----------



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

Is there a reason that it isn't prescribed much anymore? Is it because it can be habit forming. I plan to only use it when I know I will be in a situation that makes me uncomfortable and that I would maybe have problems. The dosage is 3 times a day, but I will probably only use three dosages a week.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The habit forming is a big part of it.Imodium basically is trying to get the constipating part of the opiates without the habit forming part. However sometimes other opiates will work for people when Imodium doesn't.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

hey people, Paregoric is opium.........very old fashioned remedy for D..........use to b able to get it on the drugstore shelf..........a very long time ago, 34yrs, my baby daughter has serious D.........my mom told me to get the dr to give her this, it was called donnagel PG........liquid & it took only one dose to stop her up..........but being opium, it is very habit forming........try to find out why ur intestines r spastic, that would b a better idea........that's what i did..............


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a great doc who will prescribe anything I want to try. He prescribed Tincture of Opium for me, and I have to tell you that it didn't do all that much for me. I mention this in case some of you think, "Wow, if only my doc would prescribe that!" Now I realize that different things work for different people, but opium wasn't the great fix for me.


----------



## allison87 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was prescribed the Tincture of Opium too recently. I've tried almost every over the counter and prescription anti-diarrheal you can think of for my 5.5 years of severe IBS--and almost none of these helps. the opium tincture is actually one of the best. plus it helps with my stomach pains since it has morphine, an added bonus--things like Imodium never helped with the cramps and intestinal pains. but I really think it's helping so far. I've been on it about a month and I feel like for the first time since I was diagnosed, my IBS-D is *somewhat* under control. only downside....ok the taste. it does taste like all hell broke loose! even though you take it in doses of like.. drops, it's still terrible. first I tried chasing it with water, ooh big mistake. then I tried soy milk, that didn't do it. after that I tried taking it in applesauce, still terrible. then it was soy yogurt, then soy yogurt with honey... BUT. I finally found a method that makes it bearable! soft chewy cookies. I use Enjoy Life chocolate chip cookies since I'm also gluten free and vegan, but any that you like will do







the taste is just awful but it's a good medication for me to be on, so I wanted to share. all you do is squirt the 0.5 mL or however much you take in one dose into the cookie and it absorbs it, but there's still enough plain cookie left that you can't really taste it anymore







hope this helps for anyone who is prescribed the Opium Tincture. may even work for the paregoric too! hope everyone feels well today, take care.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

Many years ago, our old-fashioned country doctor prescribed paragoric. Used it for teething for the babies and colic. It worked wonders on menstrual cramps also. Used to get it right off the counter. Wish we could get it again. Use it sparingly and only if absolutely necessary and you will be ok.


----------



## dogdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

Go to a compounding pharmacy and get them to make you a syrup in whatever flavor you like - raspberry is very nice. OTC Emetrol which is a cherry syrup is also very good. Mix at least 50:50 with the Paregoric and this will make it tolerable. Very sweet, but much better than eating a tsp of Vicks!


----------

